# three generations looking for a middle august trip



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

My grandfather, father, and I are looking for an offshore trip any date between aug 18 thru the 22. They are flying down from Tennessee to spend a week of fishing and gulf coast fun with me. I as well as my father have plenty of experience in the offshore game and I am an excelent deckhand However my grandfather is a novice. We can cover all gas and ice and bait charges and anything else that might be needed. Please if anybody thinks they might have an opening me know i will greatly appreciate it.


putz


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Charter*

Putz,

Sent you a PM two days ago. Did you receive it ?

Thanks,

Capt. Carman


----------

